# Drift Nissan S14



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*We can't really call this a showcar anymore, since Maarten has started using it for some drifting as well. He mentions his drifting skills aren't that good yet, so the car has suffered some damage and carries several battle scars. But those small damages won't stop Maarten from drifting in his S14.

Read the whole article on Nissan Drift S14 - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------

